# poland bantams



## protheroe (Nov 14, 2010)

Hiya i was wondering if someone could tell me the best place to find out about this breed of chicken please as have been offered some but want to find out first ) 
Thanks


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

A link to a US site with details of colours etc

Home - Polish Breeders Club

Depends what you need to know really. Do you keep poultry already?


----------



## protheroe (Nov 14, 2010)

Not yet but id like too ) General care info would be great as i keep looking but havent come up with much or am getting confused....


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I know Terry Beebe a respected Poland breeder based in Derbyshire. He is very friendly and very helpful. You could give him a ring, he's happy to help. He can also supply you with all the equipment you'll need for getting started and has a very large range of colours for sale also.

beebepolands.com


----------



## protheroe (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you thats great )


----------



## chooksmum (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi ive got 3 polish bantams,1 frizzle but im looking for some more,. they are really friendly bantams, they look fantastic in the garden and mine follow me round when im hanging washing out etc. 
Acouple of people said to me, as ive got other poultry, no they are stupid, they cant put themselves to bed etc, but mine do, the noise they make is so adorable. Ive pictures of mine on my profile


----------

